# Sharks!!!! dusk till dawn????



## fishermandan (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone want to pull an all night'r IVO Navarre, FWB, or Destin? Looking at Friday or Saturday. Full moon this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

im doing it sunday to monday. Have my brothers graduation to go to friday and coming back sat.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Im down to go sharking! Me and a couple of buddys were planning on going next weekend, somewhere in destin, your welcome to join. My buddy that owns the kayak might not be able to make it tho. Got a yak? I can get plenty of bait too


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yesterday, I was talking to my Marine buddy after church. He is un-deployable due to a minor shoulder.

He said his DREAM, while here for a short time during recovery and training, is to catch a Shark, and take a pic with it for his FB.

Years ago, KONZ, initiated a "Shark Fishing Night"

Many showed up.

That Smokin Meat Company (I forgot their name this minute = HELLP) even brought a mountain for all to eat.

The beach was lined up with shark anglers. Genny's, Coleman's, and Batteries dotted a vast amount of shoreline.

Rene, AKA Diva Diver, would drag at SOT up n down the beach. Paddling two baits at a time past the light, and into the darkness. ~~~ AWESOME!!!!

With all this said, need I say more.

PFF SHARK NIGHT!!!

*


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> *Yesterday, I was talking to my Marine buddy after church. He is un-deployable due to a minor shoulder.
> 
> He said his DREAM, while here for a short time during recovery and training, is to catch a Shark, and take a pic with it for his FB.
> 
> ...


+1 that would be awesome.! Lets just make it in like navarre so I dont have to drive all the way to p-cola lol


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*We did it just East of Portofinos, call Santa Rosa Island Authority, and they left it unlocked for us.

The parking lot was jambed!!
*


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

set a date!

I'll bring the tarpon! :thumbup:

..kidding. 

i know there's some monster sharks in that area right now. if not this weekend, then next? shoot, i'm out pretty much every weekend anyways, lets just meet up and let it grow each week.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

if yall set this up would you mind if me and one or two buddies joined? I got all my own gear and yak but id love to get some tips and what-not cuz we haven't been having any luck yet, although we haven't been out in like a month.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm up for this - I'm fairly new to shark fishing & my partner is having to bail on me this weekend --- so I'd love to find one or more folks to go out with on Navarre Beach this weekend. I've caught some small ones out on the yak but have yet to land a big one on the beach. We hooked into some freight trains last weekend using cownose ray for bait, but couldn't land 'em.

I have a couple of Penn 6/0's & two kayaks - currently living here on Navarre Beach, so anyone looking for a partner shoot me a PM. I am available during the week as well if anyone wants to beat the crowds. I'm currently bait-less ... so anybody who has some big bait that'd be great. I'll be looking to try & snag another ray or two this week, but haven't seen 'em around the last few days.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I think we need chum the water up real good for the memorial day weekend from Navarre to PB.....Maybe there won't be such a turnout next year from the unwelcomed visitors.....
Fairpoint


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

fairpoint said:


> I think we need chum the water up real good for the memorial day weekend from Navarre to PB.....Maybe there won't be such a turnout next year from the unwelcomed visitors.....
> Fairpoint


Blood & guts on the sand will only scare away the visitors I _like_ to see on the beach. Won't bother the others I don't care so much for.

(gives me a good idea, though .... next time someone on the beach asks me what I use for bait on my shark rigs, I'll just respond "_tourists_"  ---- or maybe "_yankees_"  - all in good fun though, of course)


----------

